# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  cci stinger

## nicklm

Hi has anyone on here had much experience with CCI stinger 22lr? I have read that they are hyper velocity at 1640fps... I've just purchased a Zastava CZ99 rifle and want to try a few different brands through it. 

Does anyone else on hear have a Zastava who knows a bit more about them?

----------


## ebf

I prefer the cci velocitors, heavier projectile - but they retain more velocity further out.

----------


## bully

yip, the stinger is good for harder critters like possums, my favourite round for the job.

----------


## Nibblet

> I prefer the cci velocitors, heavier projectile - but they retain more velocity further out.


Plus they have a picture of a Raptor on the front! What more could you want?!

----------


## veitnamcam

The 32gr segmented stuff is good at short range.
Aussie made power point is good stuff and goes well in most, American is shit hardly expands at all and inaccurate.
Try the 42gr segmented powerpoint, its expensive but terminal effect is great for a 22lr.

----------


## seano

> I prefer the cci velocitors, heavier projectile - but they retain more velocity further out.


+1

Velocitors pack a punch alright  !
Shot a coon at 15mtrs with one ....Turned it inside out !!     my mate and I were like   :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Munsey

Don't shoot well at all  in my 22 ( Stirling ) .

----------


## Beavis

I have never got stingers shooting well either. Ditto the Velocitor, they hit steel plates with authority at 200m (for a .22), some of them even clock in over 1400 fps.

----------


## kiwi39

> I have never got stingers shooting well either. Ditto the Velocitor, they hit steel plates with authority at 200m (for a .22), some of them even clock in over 1400 fps.


+1 

Never got consistent groups out of either. 




Tim

----------


## Nibblet

Out of what rifle? My marlin 795 spits the velocitors out quite nicely.

----------


## kiwi39

Ruger 10/22 . The velo's were more accurate, but still not very ... and the stingers were all  over the place

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ruger 10/22 .


There's the problem!  :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

but the CCI subs are great. so how can that be !! ??  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Toby

My Marlin likes rem,fed,win,cci that I have tried

----------


## nicklm

Cheers for the advice, I normally run CCI subs through my norinco but always keen to try something different, reason I asked about the stingers is I have bought some but the cases are different length so wanted to check anyway, I also have some of the aussie power point to try..

----------


## Bill999

I didnt find good accuraccy out of any of my rifles with the stingers, both my ruger1022 and brno didnt shoot them that well
and in my gevarm they would rupture the sides of the cases and jam the action

winny supers on the otherhand seem to shoot well and reliably thru all my rifles if I want to change up from subbies

----------


## nicklm

I ended up trying several different types of ammo through the zastava but started with some lapua match grade stuff which was extremely accurate... Then went to Stingers, Velociters, mini mag and finally powerpoints (aussie ones) found the powerpoints were the best through my rifle of the lot..

----------


## kiwisidoo

Hey they work good in my brno but didn't like my old marlin tube feed 22lr 
The stingers are good for rabbits and pack a punch ,good on long range 
For the zastava s they are very rare in the uk not seen any and I heard parts eg mags are hard to find 
Also I think the zastava factory was blown up a long time ago 
Croataiton  think they make cars as well

----------


## kiwisidoo

Hey bill 
How hard is it to find brno parts at home 
As I've been looking for a firing pin 
Still waiting for it to turn up ?
Might buy another brno 
Any ideas

----------


## GWH

No experience with the Zastava's, but The Stingers shoot very tight in my Marlin 795, as do the CCI subs, the Win PP's are ok too, but not quite as tight as the CCI in my rifle, might have to try the velocitors after the feedback on them here.

You pretty much just need to try different brands and types of ammo and see what your rifle likes. It seems some rimfire rifles are very fussy, others not so.

----------


## EK9132

Have tried power points, velocitors and stingers, all work well in my BSA sportsman tube mag (iron sights) Haven't tried grouping but the power points hit dead on 0-50m and the stingers hit dead on at 100m so a magpie height below the magpie at 40m seems to hit them well (no idea where as they end up in bits) hope this helps.

----------


## Nick-D

Arn't the stingers slightly longer in the case? Could this be effecting chambering slightly? 
Also could the 20% lighter projectile at the much higher velocities be a bit fast on the twist rate?

Might explain why they shoot well out of the marlins (different rifling) and not many of the others.

----------


## kotuku

ive used winchester dynapoints /rabbitammo for years in both my M14 stirling and my tozmod17-1 and found both were bloody lethal on anything possum,rabbit,hare etc when hit.Thar stirling was my first .22 and shit it nailed some possums in its time.dyanpoints sometimes blow up with exceptional results.summary either willleave em dead very dead.remington subs in my toz are a bloody dissapointment-sound weaker than a virgins fart!

----------


## hunter308

if you can find mexican made Fiocchi .22 ammo for your norinco it would be worth a try as it is made in the aguila factory and I used to use aguila exclusively through the norinco .22 I used to have and it used to shoot very accurately in it, I used nothing but the mexican fiocchi ammo through my TOZ and it really poleaxes the jackos.

----------


## deye223

I have never got stingers shooting well in any .22 i ever owned .

----------


## kiwi39

> I have never got stingers shooting well in any .22 i ever owned .


+1


Tim

----------


## res

> and in my gevarm they would rupture the sides of the cases and jam the action


If your bolt weight/spring guide is already in the supersonic position you could try adding some more weight to it, fixed the issue for me with various hot .22 rounds

----------


## Bill999

It's the mode of fire, gevarm a are open bolt so yes I could but for me it's not worth it 

I'm not a big user of stingers by any stretch of the imagination

----------


## deye223

> +1
> 
> 
> Tim


best i ever seen was 1.8" at 50 out of a BRNO mod 2

----------


## Michael B

> ive used winchester dynapoints /rabbitammo for years in both my M14 stirling and my tozmod17-1 and found both were bloody lethal on anything possum,rabbit,hare etc when hit.Thar stirling was my first .22 and shit it nailed some possums in its time.dyanpoints sometimes blow up with exceptional results.summary either willleave em dead very dead.remington subs in my toz are a bloody dissapointment-sound weaker than a virgins fart!


My first .22 was the Stirling model 20 semi-auto in 1982. Had all sorts of problems with The wide, flat, firing pin "hydraulicing" if there was any oil in the bolt. Traded it in on a Model 14 which I still have today. In fact I was shooting it this morning siting it in with some sub-sonic ammo (I have a suppressor on this rifle for shooting in or near houses). And my brother swears by (not at) his Toz 17. Both good rifles!

Mind you immediately after I finished sighting in the M 14 I sighted in my Bruno #2. A totally different rifle to shoot triggerwise and my favourite .22 of all I have owned.

As for the CCI Stinger round. Best shot I have *ever* taken with a .22 was 75 m uphill with my open sight Slazenger single shot and a CCI Stinger. I saw the rabbit just before he saw me and crouched down head on to me in a clump of grass. I could just see the top half of the ears. I aimed about 40 mm beneath them and at the shot the rabbit turned a summersault and never moved again.

----------


## kotuku

i nailed 4 possums at 4pm one day with that wee stirling.horny wee doe ran along tree trunkand flashed it.first buckwas hard up behind herand just ready to mount when I ended his stud career with a headshot.
bugger me ,the next luvly boy leapt in and mounted her -one thrust ,"bang" off he fell on top of mr big ,the next bastard scrambled up and snarled at me -yup i ended the conversation.
she ,highly pissed climbed a little branch and spat -I,or at least the stirling spat back.
4 nil to stirling in as many minutes       
 landlord who was milkin the cows not 50yds away ,heard me and came down for a looksee. very impressed with my efforts.He was forever puttin buns in mummies oven so i had a permanent job keep in the willows in the house paddock clear of possums,as their bloody scraps&rootin kept the kids awake!many a fine nights shooting i had on that farm,especially with the dynapoint diva!

----------


## northdude

tried stingers never would group in my rifles I had a cz99 really nice rifle the trigger adjusts down nicely and a sear polish makes it a mean shooter if you go to light on the trigger the safety wont engage not a problem for me I don't use one as I never carry a rifle around cocked its only like that before I fire if you have accuracy problems let me know and ill let you know what to check

----------


## Sidelock

For me, accuracy and effect have been better with the Segmented hypervelocity 32gr.

My pet load for hunting however is 40gr CCI segmented sub, it will instantly tip over anything a 22 has any business shooting at, and with very low report.

----------


## Natatale

> yip, the stinger is good for harder critters like possums, my favourite round for the job.


+1 using 10/22 CCI Subs for bunnies to 50m

----------


## madmaori

I rection those stingers are shit hot!!me old dirty stirling loves them and they pack a good punch

----------


## flock

Had an old Remington with a 26 inch barrel, it is the only 22lr that shot CCI stingers moderately well, others -  Ruger 10/22, Marlin XT, Bruno 2E all shot badly. Been reading lately that  lead projectiles can only be driven so fast before things get pear shaped, certainly the case with air rifles 1000 ftps is no good if you can't hit anything. Been down the high speed route, now straying back to more weight & balanced accuracy. Although did enjoy the  the wow factor of  blasting things.

----------


## Ranger 888

Every rifle, centrefire or rimfire (.22), has a brand of ammo that it shoots best with. Sorry guys, but to tap that potential you should buy (or borrow) a selection of ammo and try for tight groups over a variety of ranges (25, 50, 100m) to find the ammo that's best suited to your rifle. So the question, "What's the best ammo for...rifle," can only be answered by you! I own 16 .22 rifles, and each one has one brand of ammo that it shoots accurately! I go for 75 m as the optimum range for a .22. I had a BRNO Model 2 that loved Stingers, but I found Stingers demolished bunnies!

----------


## misha2001

Way back when, and I was still wet behind the ears, I had a Czech CBC bolt action 22. I fed it stingers because, at the time they were cheap. Iron sights, never worried about how the rifle grouped. If I pulled the trigger, and what I aimed at stopped moving permanently, that was ok by me. They were mean bullets, and stopped big bull possums in their tracks, and still bought down bunnies one paddock away.

----------

